# What's the name?



## Mr.KushMan (Aug 6, 2008)

I heard a song my friend showed me and it has been stuck in my head for like 3 days and is driving me insane. I think if I heard the song it might release itself from my thoughts. If anyone could help me that would be much appreciated.

The song is about a guy who dies then goes to heaven then when he is standing at the gates they ask him if he enjoyed his life and he replys, I got stoned and missed it. Or something along those lines.

Please let me now the name.

Thanks. Peace.


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 6, 2008)

What genre is the song? It sounds like a folk song to me. That should help narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry thats all I remember about it. I didn't figure I would get much from asking as it is a very hard question. Could be by anyone. Anyway thanks, its not a big deal if nothing.

Peace


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 8, 2008)

We know it could be anyone. Look up the word "genre"...


Surely, if it was stuck in your head, you could tell if it was bluegrass, or technical death metal, etc?


----------



## imaginativethinker (Aug 8, 2008)

what are some of the lyrics?


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 8, 2008)

Cheater, you just want to google it!
heh, jk.

Hey man, my woman is in Riverton, WY visiting family... 
I only mention that, because I'm trying to get out to Casper, so I can fight in their local MMA matches...


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey let me know if you go to fight in Casper. Might give me something to do while I am stuck here. Im in Gillette, and it SUCKS. really boring here, first time I have been on a job where I look forward to going to work everyday. haha


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 9, 2008)

Mr.KushMan said:


> *I heard a song my friend showed me* and it has been stuck in my head for like 3 days and is driving me insane. I think if I heard the song it might release itself from my thoughts. If anyone could help me that would be much appreciated.
> 
> The song is about a guy who dies then goes to heaven then when he is standing at the gates they ask him if he enjoyed his life and he replys, I got stoned and missed it. Or something along those lines.
> 
> ...


 why dont you ask your friend what that song was that he played for you?


----------



## imaginativethinker (Aug 10, 2008)

i am a mma fan but i dont really like going to any of our local matches, too manny drunk rednecks(but then again that is wyoming). let me know when you are going to fight i might come see the show.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 10, 2008)

Is this the song? Dr. Hook does it too, lol. 

YouTube - I Got Stoned And I Missed It


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

haha thats a pretty cool song


----------

